# Game 6- Suns @ Mavs (PHX 3-2) ... Lets win this



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (3-2) @ Dallas Mavericks (2-3)  *


*Starting Lineup*









<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JACKSON, JIM" TITLE="JACKSON, JIM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/JACKSON, JIM.jpg">






















*Steve Nash | Jim Jackson | Quentin Richardson | Shawn Marion | Amare Stoudemire*


*Key Reserves*































*Hunter - Brazilian Blur Barbosa - Waltah Mac - BO!*



*VS*







































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*



*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*




WCF baby :gopray:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

(In Louisiana accent)

Hello, this is Avery Johnson. I learned nothing in Game 5, and will continue to let the MVP (and best shooter on the floor) take all he can get from me, while I send my beloved center plenty of help guarding Amare on the screen and roll, because he can't do it alone.

I have superior depth, but because I don't know how to use it, I will shorten my bench to try not to take advantage of it. If need be, I'll see how long Marquis Daniels and Darrell Armstrong can sit.

While I am not completely happy with Eric Dampier, I am pleased he was able to get off seven shots in Game 5. Too bad he cannot hit from inside 2 feet; must be something to be a foot taller than I. 

I am confident we will be at home in Game 6. We might even stay home after the game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> (In Louisiana accent)
> 
> Hello, this is Avery Johnson. I learned nothing in Game 5, and will continue to let the MVP (and best shooter on the floor) take all he can get from me, while I send my beloved center plenty of help guarding Amare on the screen and roll, because he can't do it alone.
> 
> ...


lol. thanks for posting here too. been seeing you a lot here.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> (In Louisiana accent)
> 
> 
> 
> I am confident we will be at home in Game 6. We might even stay home after the game.


LOL 

Well, like I've said, I don't want to make any prediction for Game 6. All I am asking is 110% effort from the Suns. If they can take it, excellent, if not, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns can smell blood. Hopefully they can finish the Mavs tommorow, get a bit of extra rest and hopefully JJ will be healthy for the WCF.

That would be the perfect scenario of course....we could also lose in 7. :eek8:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I think if this series goes to seven, Mavs will take it. 

So hopefully suns do not make it a full 7 game series... and end this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I want this done, and over with by tomorrow. We need energy, urgency like we're gonna be eliminated tomorrow and to play aggressive for the whole game. I wonder what Dallas will do, try to stop Nash or Amare? It's almost like pick your poison.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> I think if this series goes to seven, Mavs will take it.
> 
> So hopefully suns do not make it a full 7 game series... and end this.


Yea, that's what I've been wondering...the Mavs went 7 (again) in round 1, and have - if you can call it experience - with that pressure. How the Suns would respond in that atmosphere would be interesting, if this series goes the distance. 

If they advance, reason has it that the pressure would only increase. So far, I think Phoenix has played well within themselves; Nash has no doubt been a steadying force.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Spurs already got one more day off. 

Suns, do you want Spurs to take even more days off??? 

Let's end this TONIGHT.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't want to sound repetitive but here are my keys to this game.

1. Rebounds (See how smooth that 2nd half went when we hit the boards)
2. Still waiting on Q to show up. I know this is his first playoffs, but he has to give us something. At least 15 and good D.
3. Free throws. This will be a pretty close game with either team having a chance to win it. We have to get to the line early, often and execute to win this game tonight.

We will have Joe back soon, but let's do it for him one more time.

:clap:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, it's been fun entertaining the Mavs. It the least we could do in return for them deforming Joe. But it's time to end this thing and get to the Conf Finals. It would be rude to keep our next victim...I mean opponent...waiting.

We will win this series.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> the Mavs went 7 (again) in round 1, and have - if you can call it experience - with that pressure.


Yes, they did get experience from that: The team who won Game 5 and has home court advantage will win Game 7.:grinning:






bray1967 said:


> How the Suns would respond in that atmosphere would be interesting, if this series goes the distance.


they will just repeat what Mavs did.

j/k aside, i have strong feelings Suns will finish this series in next game. C'Mon, Suns guys,drive the flopper to his fishing boat after this game! i can't stand the sight of him in the playoffs any more.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

So I guess Suns and Mavs fans all agree that we need to beat Spurs? LOL 


Honestly, if my Suns lost, then I root for Mavs winning. Afterall, Dirk is still on Mavs team. 

Actually, let me rephrase, I root for any team that plays againt the Spurs. LOL That's just me.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I root for any team that plays againt the Spurs. LOL That's just me.


Me too, unless it's the Lakers. :sfight:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Me too, unless it's the Lakers. :sfight:



I was a Malone fan so I was rooting for Lakers last year against the Spurs and I was so happy they choked bad. I was 99% sure that Spurs would win in the end. lol Gotta love that Fisher. I can totally imagine hardcore Spurs fans set up a voodoo Fisher doll and started poking his eyes and heart. LOL


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I can totally imagine hardcore Spurs fans set up a voodoo Fisher doll and started poking his eyes and heart. LOL


You know, I really hadn't thought about it until now - Avery's from Louisiana.

You never know about them cajans. :uhoh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Remember to wager your Ucash


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mmmm, as expected, Mavs is very aggressive on Nash now. 

I think Nash needs to turn into a passing PG this game. They won't let him have anything. 

Nash should force less dribbling and passing around a bit.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ouch..Amare with 2 fouls. 

Nash looks tense. The defenders are very tough on him physically. A few handchecking fouls were called though... good one.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Why does Amare look dazed and confused?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, I guess you guys win.

The team trailing at halftime has won every game in this series. :banghead:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Amare looks... dazed.... out of energy.. focus. confused.. frustrated... 

And Q's offense has never been this bad... can't hit anything from outside. 


Without JJ, that means Nash/Amare/Marion need to pick up all the scoring... unless Jim Jackson shows up again. 


So far, we look bad 'cause we are in foul trouble. Amare was also in foul trouble in Game 5 at half.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Giving up too many easy shots and no one is looking good. We have to hit the boards hard and somebody has to get to Amare and make him play with a passion out there.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I've died twice already


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Where yall at it's OT??


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Sedd said:


> Where yall at it's OT??


WATCHING THIS FREAKING GAME!!

MY HEART STOPS AT LEAST 10 TIMES during OT. 


Whoever says Nash isn't MVP.... GO TO HELL!!! 

Almonst another triple double!!! 


Marion co-mvp


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Well Nash has definitely justified his MVP, anyone who doesn't agree is just a hater. Congrats to Phoenix fully deserved to be in the western final. San Antonio will be the biggest test for them.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The homecourt will help i think even if we had of extended the season you guys still would have beat us game 7.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh yeah and I have the Suns Aviatar because I am a man of my word and living up to the bet. Go Suns beat the Spurs I wanna see the 2 formet mavs get a ring.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I am very proud to be a Suns fan. The heart they showed was legend.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

i give them props but the Suns can shot themselves back in a game just like that. Its like with the suns they are as scary as defending Tracy Mcgrady. And Mark Cuban has gotta be going crazy. You know he is gonna try to find a way to buy some new toys. This was like Steve Kerr in game 6 back in 2003.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

They wouldn't have even went to OT if Amare didn't play in the 4th.

ESPN still dissin the squad.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm off to reverse happy hour at applebees to celebrate. Toast to all Suns Fans


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

wow, what an emotional win to me for us to pull this one out. it was like a roller coaster that game/series of emotion. i dont know what to say right now other than, dallas you guys are tough. what a great series. I know we'll continue to hear from you next yr.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I think playing Dallas has really tested The Suns.

I predicted Mavs to win it all.... and they could of. But this is such a testament to the way Suns have played. 

The Spurs are the kryptonite that has beaten the suns during the regular season. But I think that team apart from the extra days rest is worse off since they didnt get to face a team like the Mavs. The Mavs series has made suns players and suns in general... better.

Suns vs Spurs should be a good series.....


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

What a comeback from being down at hte half and late in the fourth to send it to OT. Without a doubt, Steve Nash is the Suns MVP in the playoffs. Marion was ginormous, too.

Now, let's go lay the smackdown on the Spurs. My Sonics lost a tough series, but the Spurs are very beatable right now.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> What a comeback from being down at hte half and late in the fourth to send it to OT. Without a doubt, Steve Nash is the Suns MVP in the playoffs. Marion was ginormous, too.
> 
> Now, let's go lay the smackdown on the Spurs. My Sonics lost a tough series, but the Spurs are very beatable right now.
> 
> G-Force



Kinda late bruddah..nah jk. Make sure to post in the Suns vs Spurs too.


----------

